

Lawsuit over H-1B definitions brought by development firms - anigbrowl
http://www.legalactioncenter.org/clearinghouse/litigation-issue-pages/h-1bneufeld-memo-employer-employee-relationship

======
vgurgov
Can anyone explain what does it mean?

~~~
anigbrowl
Sorry, I had gone to bed by the time you asked. The government says an
employer shouldn't be able to hire a H-1B and then 'rent' the person out to
different companies, because then the immigrant is skipping around from
company to company, whereas the original idea was that they'd be working in
more or less the same place, as long as they were working for the same
company.

The suit is over whether a government agency can just change the rules without
going through a proper public consultation, or if they should be allowed to
change the rules at all (as opposed to Congress).

